# The Eze-Center Laser Tuning Aid From: Easy Eye Archery



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

The Eze-Center Laser Tuning Aid
From: Easy Eye Archery
www.EasyEyeArchery.com


For those of you who have a bow or two and find yourself wanting to or doing your own bow tuning there may be a new addition to your archery tool box. 
The Eze-Center Laser Tuning Aid is a all aluminum laser alignment tool to assist the archer in setting center shot, cam and limb alignment. It can also aid in grip torque, arrow tuning, fletch clearance and much more. As stated on the Easy Eye Archery webpage this premier laser tool has forever changed the way bows are set up. 
I have used it to set up a couple of arrow-rests and to make sure I had good arrow alignment. Although sometimes not the exact set up this tool will aid you in getting extremely close if not right on for shooting. This should not replace walk back tuning to make sure you have correct tuning.
It is very easy to install and merely requires taking your sight off and using the thumb screws to secure the laser tuner to your bow riser and turning it on. You are all set to use it for your tuning needs. When you’re done, remove and remount your sight, easy as that.
You can order the laser tuner with or without the 3 LR-44 batteries and you can buy replacements for $4.50 plus shipping. The Laser Tuning Aid alone cost $115.95 plus shipping as well. 
Easy Eye is the makers of the original arrow wraps and they have come a long way since they began. Introducing the archery field with cross bow bolt wraps and new for 2012 the Eze-Crest After-Fletch made for arrow shafts the come pre fletched. Allowing you to put your own personal mark on your arrow.

Review written by: Gary Elliott
GarysBowhunting.com
Facebook.com/GarysBowhunting


----------

